# Remote Control not syncing question



## BobHimself (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello fellow HTS members,

I've had great success on this forum in the past, lots of HT guros! Before I start, thank you very much for your time reviewing my question! Hopefully I'm posting in the right area!

I use a Samsung home AV Receiver System HW-C500 (HW-C560S). I have the manual (downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201007/20100712143549046/HW-C500-C560S-XAA_0616.pdf), followed what the manual says, lights are flashing on my remote control (AH59-02305A) but nothing is happening at all! I've had this issue before, and ended up fixing it, but can't remember how. I replaced the batteries, thinking they might be low, but nope nothing! Has anyone had this problem? I really hope nothing is wrong with my sensors, and I wouldn't even know how to test it! 

The system does work fine, I just have to manually walk up to and press the buttons, so it's some sort of disconnect between the remote and system!

Thanks again for your consideration and help!!

-Bob


----------



## cudaqc (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi,

I do hope it's not the remote receiver part inside the receiver that burned as many Onkyo received did in the last 15 years... but it's a possibility.

If it is the case, the part can be replaced as i did it on mine with wonderful result (bought the part at Digi-key). Do a quick search to at least check your remote using the phone cam trick and if it confirm your remote do works, you'll have to suspect the remote receiver...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try this


----------

